# Youtube Casting Lessons



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

quit being a cheap azz and buy the dvd so you can actually see what is going on


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

or just take a lesson, I sure as heck need one.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> quit being a cheap azz and buy the dvd so you can actually see what is going on


Wow, [smiley=chill-pill.gif]


----------



## bamaflyfish (Apr 16, 2007)

The videos are are great but there is no substitute for seeing Mr. Kreh in person. I think this video was taken at the Atlanta flyfishing Festival.


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Got to see LK in the Atl in 06 and 07. It is a good time to talk to him in person. It was really cool to talk to Kreh and Clouser in 06 while watching Clouser tie one of his flies. Check the Castlow schedule to see when they are in your area.


----------

